# have a question for you all



## kyle2 (Mar 19, 2002)

have i guy my uncle know looking to sell an 86 quantum GL5 it has only 107000 miles. its an automatic he only wants 1000 for the car is it worth it oh and there are a bunch of extra parts another trans and another head and so on. any input is appreciated


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Automatic Quantums do not hold high dollar value. If the seller is the original owner and have all the paperwork, then yes $1000 is solid if the car is solid.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

^^^ agreed....and to the OP...punctuation is your friend. I have a headache after reading that.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

Also, if the tranny is worrying you there's a guy in AZ on thesamba.com selling a rebuilt unit w/5k miles on it (so he says, at least) for $275. I'd have that spare tranny you said comes with it rebuilt and ready to drop in just so you know where you stand. Come join the club and get yourself a Quantum!


----------

